
Dear Auditor - jerdoug
https://itrevolution.com/book/dear-auditor/
======
jerdoug
This "love letter" to security is one step to rectifying that oversight, with
clear commitments and a Risk Control Matrix to collaborate on risk mitigation
into the future. What is missing from the matrix?

